# Charleston - Stono River 10/25-26



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Another great weekend in the lowcountry. We had massive amounts of rain Thursday night, all day Friday and Friday night. Add an East wind and we had flood tides over 8 feet Friday night.

Got up Saturday morning to heavy overcast and moderate wind....time to go fishing. Well as I was driving to the put in about an hour before first light I notice the road was UNDERWATER  The creek and flats had connected with the river via a low spot on the road. Water was about 4 inches deep in the roadway. Ok enough rambling... on to the fishing

Tossed out dead shrimp and put a small trout and a 13 inch whiting in the yak by 6:30 am. My yakkin buddy launched alittle after 7 and we headed off in search of fish. We decided the best start would be to fish creek mouths as all that water came rushing out of the marsh. Good choice Trout and reds cooperated









































Biggest red was only 22 inches, biggest trout was 17. When the bite slowed we decided to take a ride downstream through Wappoo Cut toward the Intercoast Waterway. We were only 2 hours from the tide turning, so we could count on slack water or a free ride back up if we timed it right.

Another good choice. We found some nice eddys and docks producing fish. Caught a few more trout and reds, then completed my inshore slam when a flounder grabbed a live shrimp under a popping cork. 

A great day fishing and while overcast and breezt, no rain, so a huge improvement over last Saturday weatherwise.

Sunday morning decided to "sleep in" and rolled out of bed about 7:45. At the landing by 8:20 and in the water by 8:30. Bright skies, very little wind.








The water wasn't as high, but the marsh was still completely flooded. No point throwing the cast net til the water comes down a bit. Put some more whiting in the boat on long dead shrimp :--|. Gotta put the leftovers in the trash... whew.

The water started down and the riffles formed at creek mouths and the trout bite was ON!!!!








Went through a couple dozen live shrimp and put about as many trout in the yak. Also had schools ofthese little bastages ripping through all morning.








Off the water at noon to go home and be a responsible parent.

Fun couple of days on the water. I love the lowcountry


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Excellent report and sweet pics. Thank you


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice job.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

sweet nice catch
opcorn: waiting on the critics


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

red_fish said:


> sweet nice catch
> opcorn: waiting on the critics


What would they have to complain about? All fish were released even though we caught legal trout and reds in the slot.


----------



## screamin'reels (Nov 15, 2005)

Loving the report and pics!!! Great Job!!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Too Busy said:


> Also had schools ofthese little bastages ripping through all morning.


ripping through what? the water or your fingertips?


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

uncdub13 said:


> ripping through what? the water or your fingertips?


The only fingers involved were the finger mullet that looked like they lost a fight with a cookie cutter.


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice report and nice pics as well! I like that rod, it has its own ruler, thanks a sweet idea did you make that?


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice fish man! It's fun takin' pix when you're the only one around. I'm thinkin' about a head mounted camera that can be operated w/ a mouth piece. 

Good luck out there! 

Skunk


----------



## surfrebel (Jul 2, 2008)

inshoreangler95 said:


> Nice report and nice pics as well! I like that rod, it has its own ruler, thanks a sweet idea did you make that?


Not to step on any toes but,I think you can buy those rod rulers at most tackle shops.I'm pretty sure they are just simple stickers. Keep'em screamin.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

inshoreangler95 said:


> Nice report and nice pics as well! I like that rod, it has its own ruler, thanks a sweet idea did you make that?


I cut down the "official" ruler from SC DNR and wrapped it around the rod.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

SkunkApe said:


> Nice fish man! It's fun takin' pix when you're the only one around. I'm thinkin' about a head mounted camera that can be operated w/ a mouth piece.
> 
> Good luck out there!
> 
> Skunk


One of the guys on another forum got a helmet cam. He's shot some cool pics and video. Another one of our SCkayakfiahing guys has a gorillapod camera mount set up with the cam facing him from the front of the yak. He always gets nice shots.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Too Busy said:


> I cut down the "official" ruler from SC DNR and wrapped it around the rod.


yeah that looks very nice. Looks very profesionally done not like a sticker at all. And the color is nice too.


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Too Busy said:


> I cut down the "official" ruler from SC DNR and wrapped it around the rod.


Very nice idea man! I really dont need a ruler becouse i usually never measure the length of the fish down here we measure wieght but thats a very sweet invention!


----------

